# Dedicated pump for B.I.N?



## paintcore.ca (Apr 5, 2010)

Does any one use a dedicated pump for B.I.N pigmented shellac? If so how do you maintain it. I use cup guns now turbine and compressor feed. I go through a ton of them. Bin tends to destroy everything it gets it's hands on. I wish I could have a dedicated pump that would just run shellac without having to clean after every use.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

a dedicated hose and gun would be a good idea if you are spraying BIN all the time. nasty stuff.:yes:

I'd be extra careful covering up the rig or placing it far away from the spray area if you like to keep the exterior clean.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

You could use a gravity fed with a compressor for bin. They sell liners for the cup, something like 5cents each. This way you're dedicating a gun, not a rig..and it's easy cleanup with either denatured alcohol or ammonia.


----------



## paintcore.ca (Apr 5, 2010)

Ya I got figure something out. We need bin everyday. And cleaning it out is a b....!! I was thinking those new accuspray primer guns with the throw away air cap and tip. Plus with the pps system it would be good for small jobs but when you got lots to spray it kinda sucks. Maybe I should look at a new barrier coat/primer. Gotta talk to x.i.m rep.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

paintcore.ca said:


> Ya I got figure something out. We need bin everyday. And cleaning it out is a b....!! I was thinking those new accuspray primer guns with the throw away air cap and tip. Plus with the pps system it would be good for small jobs but when you got lots to spray it kinda sucks. Maybe I should look at a new barrier coat/primer. Gotta talk to x.i.m rep.


have you tried the kem aqua plus surfacer? a poster (straight_lines) in here loves it. i'm going to try Sherwin Williams multi surface primer as a fast drying primer that supposedly sands into a powder. i've used insl-x stix primer but it doesn't sand into a powder. that said, it is a very good.


----------



## paintcore.ca (Apr 5, 2010)

Xmark said:


> have you tried the kem aqua plus surfacer? a poster (straight_lines) in here loves it. i'm going to try Sherwin Williams multi surface primer as a fast drying primer that supposedly sands into a powder. i've used insl-x stix primer but it doesn't sand into a powder. that said, it is a very good.


Love the surfacer. Use it every day. Great for new kitchens, furniture, and mill work. It's for sure the best WB primer I have used for finishing and refinishing. Sands amazing. I find it better then the ML Campbell and the valspar equivalent. I even prefer using it over solvent stuff. If sprayed right it gets a satin like look and feel. Scuff it with 400 and your good to go.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

paintcore.ca said:


> Love the surfacer. Use it every day. Great for new kitchens, furniture, and mill work. It's for sure the best WB primer I have used for finishing and refinishing. Sands amazing. I find it better then the ML Campbell and the valspar equivalent. I even prefer using it over solvent stuff. If sprayed right it gets a satin like look and feel. Scuff it with 400 and your good to go.


Hey paintcore, great to see your posts. My SW rep got word that the KA Plus was only for new wood, but it sounds like you're using it for re-work? Are you hitting previously finished surfaces with bin first? Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## paintcore.ca (Apr 5, 2010)

Damon T said:


> Hey paintcore, great to see your posts. My SW rep got word that the KA Plus was only for new wood, but it sounds like you're using it for re-work? Are you hitting previously finished surfaces with bin first? Thanks for any feedback!


Bin is what bridges the gap. From new to a refinish. Bin is the barrier coat. Rule of thumb is shellac can go over anything and anything can go over shellac. Now that's not always the case but most of the time it is. Plus nothing sands like bin IMO.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Ever feel like bin is too brittle? Only complaint I have ever read or heard on bin, besides it stinks.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

DeanV said:


> Ever feel like bin is too brittle? Only complaint I have ever read or heard on bin, besides it stinks.


 I have heard & read the same thing Dean, but in all my years I have never had a problem attributed to BIN. Maybe I just use it in only the "appropriate places", but it has never let me down that I can remember. For me it's always been one of the few sure things in this business.


----------

